# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Вопросы о ситуации вокруг Баларамачарйи прабху и Чаитанйа-валлабхи прабху

## Эдуард

Харе Кришна, члены Национального Совета, примите мои поклоны! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

Недавно в Вконтакте вышел пост-петиция обращенный к Национальному Совету РОСК -  и вслед за ним вышел другой пост-петиция 
Преданные разных регионов России сталкиваются с тем, что получают запрет от местных административных лидеров на приглашение Чайтанья-Валлабха прабху (ЧВ) и Баларамачарья прабху (БА). Это происходит на протяжении уже долгого времени. И это приводит к тому, не побоюсь этого слова, что между преданными разворачивается настоящая война, с вытекающими из этого взаимными оскорблениями. 

Проповедническая деятельность ЧВ и БА никем не запрещена: ни резолюциями ДжиБиСи, ни постановлениями НС РОСК. 

ЧВ и БА являются старшими преданными нашего Общества. Также многие младшие и старшие преданные принимают ЧВ и БА своими наставниками. ЧВ и БА действуют под руководством и получают поддержку многих старших преданных ИСККОН и Гуру ИСККОН. 

Поэтому хочу обратиться к вам с просьбой дать официальный ответ относительно данной ситуации и таким образом остановить этот хаос. 

А именно: 

1. Запрещена ли проповедническая деятельность ЧВ и БА на территории России? 

- если НЕТ, то просьба дать официальное постановление и уведомить всех лидеров регионов России, чтобы запреты на приглашение этих преданных прекратились; 

- если ДА, то дать официальное постановление с предоставлением фактов, которые повлекли данный запрет: 
а) проповедь Апасиддханты - предоставить лекции и указать время на записях, где проповедуется то, что отлично от учения Шрилы Прабхупады. Лекции этих преданных общедоступны и находятся в открытом доступе; 
б) нарушение этикета - привести примеры; 
в) нарушение законов ИСККОН - привести примеры и ссылки на законы; 
г) другие факты, которые повлияли на это решения - также с предоставлением фактических доказательств. 

2. Также многие преданные до сих пор ждут ответа относительно снятия ЧВ с должности куратора Майпурского Института.

Чайтанья-Валлабха прабху по просьбе преданных предоставил вопросы в НС РОСК (Ачьютатме прабху), с просьбой предоставить факты на которых было основано данное решение. Список вопросов по ссылкам (https://clip2net.com/s/42PX5XM, https://clip2net.com/s/42PX9I2, https://clip2net.com/s/42PXgjf, https://clip2net.com/s/42PXj22). Просьба также ответить на каждый из этих вопросов. 

Смиренно прошу вас внимательно отнестись к этому обращению и дать ответы на все вопросы и предоставить факты. Большое количество преданных, и не только в России, ждут Вашего официального ответа. 

В Ваших руках остановить этот раскол. 

Низкие Вам поклоны! Надеюсь на Вашу помощь!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Уважаемые преданные, примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

В последние несколько лет нам как Джи-би-си по России стало известно о неуклонно растущем беспокойстве многих преданных ИСККОН в России, включая президентов храмов и других лидеров, вызванном проповедью и поведением Чайтанья Валлабхи даса и Баларама Ачарьи даса.

Нам сообщили, что эти преданные пытаются проповедовать формы чистого преданного служения, но в некоторых случаях их проповедь не отражает подлинного учения Шрилы Прабхупады, что, в свою очередь, приводит преданных в замешательство и вызывает резкие разногласия в ИСККОН.

Нам также сообщили, что иногда — по крайней мере, в личных беседах, — эти двое преданных безосновательно критикуют некоторых духовных учителей ИСККОН, членов Джи-би-си и сам совет Джи-би-си. Это, безусловно, может подрывать веру преданных и в тех, кто подвергается критике, и в сам процесс сознания Кришны. Преданные жалуются на то, что порой сталкиваются с оскорбительным обращением в свой адрес со стороны последователей этих двух преданных.

Выражаемые беспокойства и жалобы достигли критической отметки, и мы вынуждены принять меры.

По этой причине будет проведена проверка для того, чтобы определить, соответствуют ли обвинения в их адрес действительности. Если обвинения окажутся обоснованными, то будут предприняты меры по исправлению ситуации.

Поэтому мы, как Джи-би-си по России, приняли решение до дальнейшего постановления полностью приостановить проповедь в России Чайтанья Валлабхи даса и Баларама Ачарьи дас на всех программах: публичных, частных, в храмах, на нама-хаттах и т.п.

Это решение опирается на резолюцию Джи-би-си 406 от 2002 года «Управление зональной проповедью»:

«Принимая во внимание, что зональным секретарям Джи-би-си важно поддерживать единую стратегию проповеди, которую могут не принимать некоторые проповедники, в соответствии с Законами ИСККОН принято решение, что совет Джи-би-си наделяет зональных секретарей Джи-би-си полномочиями налагать запрет на проповедь любых проповедников в зоне своей ответственности с согласия большинства президентов местных храмов и после информирования Исполнительного комитета совета Джи-би-си».

Шрила Прабхупада давал аналогичные указания в отношении групп санкиртаны и отдельных преданных, посещавших конкретные регионы. Шрила Прабхупада наделял руководство храмов правом решать, является ли приезд подобных групп желательным или нет и давал им право запрещать приезд этих преданных в зоны их ответственности.

Мы знаем, что есть преданные, которые ценят проповедь Чайтанья Валлабхи даса и Баларама Ачарьи даса. Приносим свои извинения, если это решение расстроило вас. Однако в чрезвычайных обстоятельствах, с которыми мы сталкиваемся в некоторых регионах России, у нас нет иного выбора кроме принятия подобного шага.

Мы смиренно просим вас проявить терпение и сотрудничать с преданными, которым будет поручено провести проверку.

Большое спасибо.

Ваши слуги,

Члены совета Джи-би-си по России:

- Ачьютатма дас
- Бхакти Чайтанья Свами (второй вице-председатель совета Джи-би-си )
- Бхакти Вайбхава Свами (председатель совета Джи-би-си)
- Гопала Кришна Госвами
- Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас

----------

